# Chicken Adobo with Rice



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

5 lbs of chicken (what ever part you prefer)
1 cup of soy
1 cup of vinegar (fruit vinegars are my preference - like apple vinegar)
Garlic
Pepper 
Sugar

- crush/chop the garlic (your preferences on the amount you can go as high as 1 whole clover)
- mix the chicken, soy, vinegar, garlic and peper
- it is best to leave it at the fridge to marinade (but if your hungry who cares!)
- cook it to low heat until the sauce evaporates to a sticky oily sauce
- 5 minutes before turning off the fire put a dash of sugar to add sweetness (if you put too much then its now Japanese Chicken Teriyaki)

Dont forget to cook your rice!

rice alternative (you can use largely chopped potatoes and include them in the mixture before marinading it.

.... now I'm hungry


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 1, 2009)

We make this as well. We eat it with lime on top and black beans on the side. I like sliced avocado with it, my wife likes a sour cream dollop on top.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Oct 1, 2009)

This is my Pork Adobo w/ rice. I cooked this for dinner today.







The recipe for this is the same as the recipe for the Chicken Adobo that Regin posted except that you use Pork instead of Chicken. My sauce isn't sticky because I like mine watery.

I know that it probably doesn't look very appealing to others but this is an all time favorite dish of the Filipinos.

Uy Regin kapwa Pinoy!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 2, 2009)

Joel, If I recall, haven't you made this dish for us?

Looks good!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 2, 2009)

Chippy said:


> Uy Regin kapwa Pinoy!



Kabayan! sarap ng ulam mo! Ginutom mo naman ako  

-----Added 10/2/2009 at 02:13:01 EST-----



nleshelman said:


> We make this as well. We eat it with lime on top and black beans on the side. I like sliced avocado with it, my wife likes a sour cream dollop on top.



hmmmm yummy


----------

